# free patterns



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

www.premieryarns.com/dept/patterns.aspx


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

www.premieryarns.com/dept/patterns


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.premieryarns.com/dept/Patterns.aspx

This will get you to the correct website.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I've added this link to my 'favourites' list!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great site,,, thanks mucho....SMILE


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the fat cat.


----------



## marway (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks been looking for a sweater to knit for myself and found it here


----------



## Phalara (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear I can see more yarn and more knitting


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Lots of great patterns here. Thank you.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the link just loved the little sausage dog :thumbup:


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hooray! Can never have too many patterns to go with my "too much" yarn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Great site. Found patterns to match with some of my stash.


----------



## Vera Myles (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a knitting pattern of Wonder Woman to put on a sweater


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

